# win. model 70



## rifleman2 (Feb 3, 2008)

i have one in 30-.06. looks like by the serial number it was made in late 1963. very good condition. dont have the box with it either. wondering what it might be worth. would any one have an idea at all?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Send me a pm if you decide to sell it.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

If it was manufactured in 1963, that in itself can push the value up as in 1964 they changed the model 70 action and the pre 64's are generally considered more desirable. Being a 30-06, which is probably one of the more common or most common chambering, would generally push it to the lower end as more of them were made.

Pulled out my 30th edition of Gun Traders Guide, which was 2007 I believe.

A standard grade Model 70, pre 64 (1937-63) is listed at $714 in excellent condition, super grade would be close to double that or more, depending. There was also national match models, featherweights, target models, etc.

Take in mind this is a 5 year old book.

17th Edition of Modern guns. 2009 ed.

Lists the model 70, pre 64 in Excellent condition as $800 to $2500, depending on configuration.

So as you can see, it all depends on exactly what you have.


----------

